# Nick Woodgate, Engineer, Houlders,



## Arthur C (Jun 27, 2012)

Looking for above gent, to find out information about Ships /shipmates (engineers) on Houlders Bulker Fleet in 1970's, that we sailed on/with in common. He was a good, amiable shipmate, I am led to believe.

Nicks 'nickname' (no pun intended), was 'Nick the Greek' he would be a Chief Engineer if still around, hoping he replies.

Arthur C., Perth, West Oz.(Wave)


----------



## funnelstays (Nov 19, 2008)

Arthur C said:


> Looking for above gent, to find out information about Ships /shipmates (engineers) on Houlders Bulker Fleet in 1970's, that we sailed on/with in common. He was a good, amiable shipmate, I am led to believe.
> 
> Nicks 'nickname' (no pun intended), was 'Nick the Greek' he would be a Chief Engineer if still around, hoping he replies.
> 
> Arthur C., Perth, West Oz.(Wave)


 Last I heard of Nick he was on my last ship about 2004 on the Cap Palmas.Other ex Houlder men on HSDG ships were Dave Kimbly,Peter Trznadel,Brian Wilson.(Pint)Cheers Will


----------



## Arthur C (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Funnelstays,
Thanks for your reply, was Nick a Chief Eng in 2004? I am looking for him to ask him about a Bulker we both sailed on.

Also sailed with a Londoner with Houlder's called Brian Wilson, he would be a Master in 2004, I would have thought.

Best Wishes from Perth, West Oz & Cheers,

Arthur C.


----------

